# A few shots from my shop



## Deanofid (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have my shop inside my house, which means I can work there year 'round. Since it's in a small spare bedroom, space is limited, so all my machines are pretty small.

This first shot is the best I could do at a pano photo of the west and north walls, which is where all my machine stuff is located. There are a few jagged lines from trying to stitch three shots together.








Taig mill. The rotary table and screwless vise are shop made.






Taig lathe.






The kind of awful HF drill press. It does drill holes, after a fashion...






My very old original Webster Whitcomb watchmakers lathe. It was in pretty poor shape when
I got it, but was to good a deal to pass up ($30, if I remember correctly). Even after
vigorous cleaning, it still shows rust stains from its' prior neglect, but the ways and 
spindle were in very good shape, despite it's looks. 
I use it mainly for making clock pivots and tiny spade drills. 






A Craftsman 109, which has been a work in progress for a few months, but is starting
to show that it is capable, as long as you're not in a rush. The only lathe that I have
that will cut threads.






On the east wall a small reloading bench, but also a good place to line up a few of my engines.





That's it. I make quite a bit of stuff on a small scale. Keeping the clutter down and the swarf
cleaned up is probably one of the biggest jobs!

Dean


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice workshop you have there Dean ,,,,looks a great place to build engines
Regards Rob


----------



## Foozer (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmm, move Bride into barn, move shop into house, works for me 

Oh Honey, I've got something to tell ya . . . 

Robert


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice set-up!

Looks very comfortable and well equipped.

-Kevin.


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 1, 2009)

Dean, very nice little shop Thm:

And also, good looking quality shop-made tools :bow:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Aug 1, 2009)

Dean,

A very nice workshop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, everyone.

Foozer, how long have you been married, (and how long do ya wanna be?). You might be best off to just stick with the barn. It's better than the dog house...


Dean


----------

